# 2012 Ride binding line up



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Didn't see any posts specifically about the 2012 ride binding line up (just mentions of 2012 stuff in general)...so I wanted to get ppl's input on them...and seek out anyone whose had the opportunity to ride demos. They've changed up their line big time. Gone are the Deltas, alphas, spi's, double agents etc...replaced by all new models with new chassis', highbacks, rachets and straps. I've just seen catelog pics...but they look pretty sick. Wanted to get the down low from ppl that might have been lucky enough to snagged a demo to sample?? Looking on anything specifically for the Capo...worth waiting for...??

Thanks!


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Dude, the Capo is sick! Early run of the demos had a sticky toe ratchet, but that should be fixed for production. The new Infinity Chassis is pretty slick; micro disc and heelcup adjustability are both superior to it's predecessor. I liked Movement Chassis better for lateral flexibility, but the Infinity still has some, just with more toe to heel power...

Here is how I see/rate them:
Capo is better than the Spi
Delta is better than the Rodeo
Maestro is overkill for a freestyle binding
El Hefe is a freeride killer

Nothing else is new (other than new name or minor updates) in their binding line. The Micro disc is Channel compatible and they also will have a conversion disc available for all of their other bindings (although I don't think that is worth anything).


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

"Astroglyde" buckles sticking?....no way 

So bottomline...on sale Deltas/SPI's or wait for new Capo?

I also know its all marketing..but the fact that Blauvelt helped with the design of the capo is a +1 in my books...def my fav rider


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, I would compare the Spi with the Delta. The Spi is all power all the time whereas the Delta has power but it is just more playful. If you are freeride guy, Capo over the Spi. If you are any bit of playful (box and rail) rider, I would go with on sale Deltas over the Rodeo or Capo. I see that you are in T.O. so with all the hard pack that you have up there you might lean towards power over playful...in that case Rodeo (for a more freestylie option) and Capo (more freeridie) may be better suited. 

Jake's new board, the Berzerker, is sick as well. No surprise there though...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride got rid of the bindings I liked.

Rodeos (Deltas) lose the urethane towers.
Nitranes get renamed and adopt the Revolt highback. Gross.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

Capos look sick and its good to know they ride well. Any idea when ride usually releases their new line?


----------

